# Define Reason ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 10, 2004)

Can anyone? I have a friend who simply refuses to understand intuitively what reason is, and I don't have any idea how to explain it in completely explicit terms. In fact, they say that every time I say the word, it irks them because they are so completely lost. It's harder than it sounds. Any help?


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

I m trying to define reason hope i wud be of some help

reason is the general human capacity for resolving, through reflection, the question of what one is to do.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 12, 2004)

Just thinking -

Instead of 
"reason is the general human capacity for resolving, through reflection, the question of wat one is to do."

Will it work as:
"reason is the general human capacity for resolving, through reflection, the question of why one is to do."

Regards.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 16, 2004)

Reason is like a sweetner in Tea (impulse). If one puts too much of it, one loses the taste of the tea. If one puts too little, the brew loses its sweetness. So in order to have a perfect Cup (the container of alchemy in which the concoction of Reason & Impulse is brewed) of tea, one needs the perfect blend of both. 

my $0.02

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------

